# is a posterior placenta good or bad?



## emma2810

Ive just been reading through my notes from the hospital scare yesterday and it says placenta fundal/posterior does anyone know what this means????

thanks


----------



## NuttyJester

I've got one, it just means the placenta is laying towards the back, rather than the front I think.. I have to have another scan at 32wks to check if it's moved - otherwise it may be covering the cervix a little... It's v. common and nothing to worry about!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi honey

its all good news, see article below

_*Shortly after conception, the fertilised egg, released by one of your ovaries, travels down the fallopian tube and embeds into the uterine wall (the wall of your womb). The fertilised egg's cells multiply as it becomes an embryo and can implant itself anywhere in the wall of the uterus. As the cells multiply, the inner part develops into your baby, and the outer part eventually becomes the placenta. 

When you have your second trimester ultrasound scan at around 19 or 20 weeks of pregnancy, the sonographer will be able to see where the placenta has developed and will comment on its position in your ultrasound notes. This is where the fertilised egg first embedded itself into the wall of your uterus. 

The front wall of the uterus is called the anterior wall, the back wall is the posterior wall. The placenta may also be described as being 'fundal', which is right at the top of your uterus: in other words, the top of your bump. 

Whether your placenta is in an anterior or posterior position does not make any difference to your pregnancy - although sometimes when the placenta is on the anterior wall of the uterus (the front wall), it can muffle the sound of your baby's heartbeat when the midwife listens to it through an ear trumpet, also called a Pinard's stethoscope, or a Sonicaid. 

Placental position during labour may become an issue, but only if the placenta is also lying low in the uterus, and covers all or part of your cervix. This is known as placenta praevia. Otherwise, placental position makes no difference to the birth of your baby. *_

Yours is at the back and at the right top of your uterus, which is ideal as its nowhere near your cervix and you wont have any risk for placenta previa

:hugs:


----------



## NuttyJester

Ah, see mine's not fundal.... it's low-lying, placenta praevia at the moment, hence the scan!


----------



## emma2810

thanks :)
relief then lets hope it stays up there!
NuttyJester lets hope yours moves up and out the way soon :)


----------



## baby.love

My placenta is posterior and i was told its fine.

It also means when bubs kicks i get the full force of it as the placenta isnt at the front to cushion the blows :D


----------



## Mumof42009

Mines anterior and covering my cervix so full placenta previa but mw told me today theres a slight chance it can move thats why im being scanned every 4 weeks from 28 weeks x


----------



## elainegee

i was told my placenta was at the back of the uterus. Last time i had placenta previa and it was covering most of my cervix lucky though it moved round enough for me to try a normal delivery. She told me this time they will check again at my 28 week scan i have to see where it is heading. Should be ok though fingers crossed x i think in the long term it means you can feel all your babys kicks and wiggles, were as if it was a the from it would be harder to feel baby move until further on x


----------



## vhanjie21

so it means that i should not worry if my baby was in posterior location?.. is that normal?...


----------



## Louise N

Apparantly mine is fundal, right at the top so i'm hoping that means I won't get her feet stuck in my ribs like some full-termers complain of!


----------



## alibaba24

mines is posterior its fine means its at the back 

xx


----------



## LeoLeah77

Mine says posterior not low. Guessing thats normal. I didn't even know the placenta could move??


----------



## Monalissa

LeoLeah77 said:


> Mine says posterior not low. Guessing thats normal. I didn't even know the placenta could move??

From what I remember, it's not like it detaches, but as your uterus grows it will move with it. My placenta is anterior, not low though.


----------

